# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Thing that make you go hmmmmm........

## Cindy Hamlin

I have heard the lament after the divorce "what can i say I married a _snake_??" but this is going a bit far. 
*Charmed woman marries cobra in India*

----------


## harry a saake

kinda makes you wonder what they will name the kids

----------


## rinselberg

HAYWARD, Calif. - A motorist who sped through a cemetery in an apparent road-rage pursuit of a car that cut him off died Sunday after crashing into a mausoleum, police said. The man's classic Corvette skidded out of control on a turn in the Holy Sepulchre Cemetery in Hayward and crashed in front of mourners watching a nearby burial, police Lt. Gary Branson said. . . .

That's about the half of it, but there are two more paragraphs here:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13139663/

----------


## Blake

But the question is, will she get spousal benefits for the cobra?

Woman: "My husband needs to see a doctor.  Is he covered under my insurance?"

HMO:  "What type of doctor does he need to see?"

Woman:  "A Veterinarian."

HMO:  "Unfortunately, your policy only covers euthanasia at the Vet's office."

:D

----------


## rinselberg

A creature that was found dead after apparently being hit by a car in Turner, Maine, on Saturday. For years, residents across Androscoggin County have reported seeing and hearing a mysterious animal with chilling monstrous cries and eyes that glow in the night. Now, residents are wondering if the animal found dead over the weekend may be the mysterious creature.

Wildlife officials and animal control officers declined to go to Turner to examine the remains. By Tuesday, the carcass had been picked clean by vultures and there was not much left of the dead animal. Loren Coleman, a Portland author and cryptozoologist, said it's unlikely that the animal was anybody's pet.

After reviewing photos of the carcass, Coleman said he was bothered by the animal's ears and snout. It reminded him of a case years ago in northern Maine in which an animal shot by a hunter could not be identified. In the end, wildlife officials got a DNA analysis that showed the animal was a rare wolf-dog hybrid, he said.

_For the complete MSNBC report:_
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14383883/

----------


## Blake

It's a Manbearpig!

----------


## Dave Nelson

Speaking of cross-breeds...recently, a hunter shot a polar bear on Banks Island, in the Canadian high arctic. When a game warden saw the bear, he thought it looked like a grizzly bear, although it was white. DNa analysis revealed it to be the only cross-bred grizzly/polar hybrid ever known, and it is believed Banks Island is the only place where the two species actually share the same enviroment. Whats really astonishing though, is the Department of Fish and Game were going to charge the hunter for shooting the extrmemly rare beast: they said he shouldn't have shot unless he was sure it was a polar bear, which he had a permit to shoot. "OK, lets see, a bear...yes, its big, its all white...wait! maybe I should make sure its not the world's first polar/grizzly cross before shooting!"
In the end, reason prevailed, and he got to keep the bear. He is wealthy today, since the one-of- a-kind skin is worth a fortune to museums or collectors.

----------


## Night Train

> It's a Manbearpig!


This is so funny. Thanks for making me laugh! I needed that. (I'm a big southpark fan)

----------


## rinselberg

Does this make you go hmmmmm... ?

Just the image of a statuette that caught my eye - an image I retrieved by chance, when I was searching for something else. It's a 16-inch high figure, sculpted in hydrostone (1976) and called Heliogabalus, after an ancient Roman emperor who may have been one of the "freer spirits" ever to hold that office.

If this thread can have a ManBearPig, why not an image of a pagan bull turning the customary table and sacrificing a human? At least, that's how I interpreted it ...

Credit: http://giannottistudios.com/s_pic15.html


_A seemingly conservative "media" blitz worthy of today's Karl Rove helps transform ancient Rome from a floundering republic into a burgeoning world empire in Political Correctness 101._

----------


## rinselberg

*Man sets sights on eye-popping record*
Updated: 11:09 a.m. PT Sept 18, 2006
RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil - Claudio Paulo Pinto is looking to break an eye-popping record. Literally. Pinto can pop his eyeballs out of their sockets at least 7 millimeters (0.3 inches), a national record for eye-popping according to RankBrasil, an organization modeled after the Guinness Book of World Records that lists Brazilian records ... Pinto's ability is called "globe luxation" and doctors say that it can strain blood vessels and nerves between the eyes and the head and feels unpleasant but usually doesn't cause lasting damage ...

_But he's got more than four more millimeters to go ..._

Warning: The photo is somewhat startling, just in case you are particularly sensitive or prone to nightmares. I have not viewed the video clip.

For the complete MSNBC report with photo and video clip:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14893703/



Are you reading more posts and enjoying it less? Make RadioFreeRinsel your next Internet port of call ...

----------


## rinselberg

_A couple of very recent reports have crossed the desk here at RinselNews ..._

In what police consider an incident of domestic abuse, James is accused of setting the fire that left Scales, 45, with second- and third-degree burns covering 40 percent of her body, primarily from her head to her waist. She is in critical condition in the burn unit at Washington Hospital Center ... Initially charged by police with assault with intent to kill in the Saturday morning incident, James, 48, appeared yesterday in D.C. Superior Court and was charged with arson after prosecutors reviewed the evidence against him.

_Just arson? Anybody want to throw out that flag the NFL coaches use and "challenge the ruling on the field" ..? I can't say that I've ever personally been in the forefront of any particular women's rights movement, but that seemed a bit much, even to me ... then I uncovered a second story:_

Cynthia Covington of Fulton County has been charged with arson and aggravated assault after she doused her boyfriend's [censored] with gasoline and lit them ... The unfortunate boyfriend, Bobby Thompson, was asleep at the time of the attack. He was taken to the hospital, where he is reported to be in stable condition. Cynthia was also taken to hospital and is in critical condition after catching fire while _lighting her boyfriend up_ [sic] ...

_At least they threw in an assault charge._


Sources:
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...121901649.html
http://www.shortnews.com/shownews.cf...TOKEN=28189435



Jurassic Post
Two hundred million years distant in time. One mouse click in cyberspace.

----------


## rinselberg

_At least they won't accuse him of not listening._


How much is that mannequin in the window?

Maybe life in prison for Michigan man who has a thing for store models

Jan 2, 2007
FERNDALE, Mich. - A man who has a history of smashing windows to indulge his fetish for female mannequins could draw a stiff sentence for his latest arrest.

Ronald A. ..., 39, of Detroit faces up to life in prison if convicted of a charge of attempted breaking and entering at a cleaning supply company in the Detroit suburb of Ferndale. The potential life sentence is because prosecutors charged him as a habitual offender. Authorities say he has at least six convictions for breaking and entering and a stint in state prison over the last 13 years.

Ferndale District Judge Joseph Longo ordered ... to stand trial following a preliminary examination on Thursday, The Daily Tribune of Royal Oak reported. The judge ordered him jailed unless he posts a $15,000 bond.

... was arrested Oct. 9 after police say he smashed a window at a cleaning supply company to get at a female mannequin dressed in a black and white French maid's uniform. He had been out of prison for less than a week.

... was also arrested in Ferndale in July 2000 and later convicted for breaking and entering at a women's clothing shop to get at a mannequin in a pink dress with bobbed hair. Ferndale police also arrested ... in 1993 after finding him in an alley behind a woman's store with three lingerie-clad mannequins. He also has similar convictions in Detroit and suburban Oak Park.

_The defendant's name has been withheld to protect the innocent (store mannequins)._

Story: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16442277/
Photo: http://chuanfa.en.alibaba.com/offerd...annequins.html




One small step for fish. One giant leap for Darwinian evolution.

----------


## rinselberg

"Man befriends wounded croc"

http://video.msn.com/v/us/fv/msnbc/f...&f=00&fg=email

After a brief commercial, the "croc" video (from the Today Show) starts playing automatically.




_When is a forum post more than just a forum post? See OptiBoard's Word of the Day!_

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> *Man sets sights on eye-popping record*
> Updated: 11:09 a.m. PT Sept 18, 2006
> RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil - Claudio Paulo Pinto is looking to break an eye-popping record. Literally. Pinto can pop his eyeballs out of their sockets at least 7 millimeters (0.3 inches), a national record for eye-popping according to RankBrasil, an organization modeled after the Guinness Book of World Records that lists Brazilian records ... Pinto's ability is called "globe luxation" and doctors say that it can strain blood vessels and nerves between the eyes and the head and feels unpleasant but usually doesn't cause lasting damage ...
> 
> _But he's got more than four more millimeters to go ..._
> 
> Warning: The photo is somewhat startling, just in case you are particularly sensitive or prone to nightmares. I have not viewed the video clip.
> 
> For the complete MSNBC report with photo and video clip:
> ...


I have seen the video of the woman that actually holds the record. Creepy:
http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/an...ye_popping.htm

----------


## k12311997

SIERRA VISTA, Ariz. - A 62-year-old grandmother who prosecutors said ran drugs to support her bingo habit has been sentenced to three years in prison and a $150,000 fine.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16843377/

----------


## k12311997

A New Jersey school board *banned surreptitious tape-recording in classrooms* after a teacher was caught *telling non-Christian kids they belonged in hell*. The teacher also said that evolution wasn't scientific and that Noah's ark carried dinosaurs. A student says he recorded some of the comments because he feared nobody would believe the teacher had made them. Classmates later objected that their voices were on the recordings and were being broadcast without their consent. Board's responses: 1) Unspecified "corrective action" against the teacher. 2) Training all teachers in separation of church from state. 2) No recording in classrooms without the teacher's consent.

----------


## rinselberg

Credit: http://www.cbs.com/latenight/latesho...20070206.phtml




More than just a search for little green men

----------


## Judy Canty

Rinsie, you are the best!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A creature that was found dead after apparently being hit by a car in Turner, Maine, on Saturday. For years, residents across Androscoggin County have reported seeing and hearing a mysterious animal with chilling monstrous cries and eyes that glow in the night. Now, residents are wondering if the animal found dead over the weekend may be the mysterious creature.
> 
> Wildlife officials and animal control officers declined to go to Turner to examine the remains. By Tuesday, the carcass had been picked clean by vultures and there was not much left of the dead animal. Loren Coleman, a Portland author and cryptozoologist, said it's unlikely that the animal was anybody's pet.
> 
> After reviewing photos of the carcass, Coleman said he was bothered by the animal's ears and snout. It reminded him of a case years ago in northern Maine in which an animal shot by a hunter could not be identified. In the end, wildlife officials got a DNA analysis that showed the animal was a rare wolf-dog hybrid, he said.
> 
> _For the complete MSNBC report:_
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14383883/



Update: After DNA tests - it's a dog!
Somehow though, the pictures don't quite look the same. Some of the ones look to have been Photoshopped.
http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo...mutantverdict/

----------


## rinselberg

_This crossed my desk too late for today's "Real Men of Genius" ..._

If you think Donald Rumsfeld was out of touch with reality during his tenure as Secretary of Defense, wait until you read the latest from former Canadian Defense Minister Paul Hellyer.

Hellyer's solution to global warming: Radically new propulsion and energy technologies. Developed by extra-terrestrials who have been visiting us from time to time - at places like Roswell. He's calling for "governments" to disclose the UFO secrets that they have been hiding from the public for decades. And he just blurted all this out to the Ottawa Citizen ...

OK, he's 83 - and his posting to the Canadian Defense Ministry was in the 1960s. But this isn't the first time that he's gone the "tin-foil hat" route about space aliens and UFOs. He's been making a habit of it - going all the way back to 1967, when he inaugurated a "UFO Landing Pad" in St. Paul, Alberta. Back then, he was campaigning against the weaponization of space - by humans, not space aliens.

Credit: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,256229,00.html


_DragonLensmanWV is just the latest OptiBoard member to relive the zany years of the Reagan presidency by visiting Theirs is a scandal that deserves to be told ... Is it your turn?_

----------


## Fezz

Nothing to see here, move along folks, move along.



*;^)*

----------


## rinselberg

Gun? There was a gun?

:bbg:

----------


## Fezz

What? Somebody said gun? Ain't no gun round here. We ain't got no stinking guns.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What? Somebody said gun? Ain't no gun round here. We ain't got no stinking guns.



And we don't need no stinkin' BADGERS!

Anyone know that movie?

----------


## rinselberg

Has your bar of Ivory soap been ex-communicated ..?

Associated Press
CINCINNATI - Procter & Gamble Co. has won a jury award of $19.25 million in a civil lawsuit filed against four former Amway distributors accused of spreading false rumors linking P&G to Satanism to advance their own business.

The U.S. District Court jury in Salt Lake City on Friday found in favor of the Cincinnati-based consumer products company in a lawsuit filed by P&G in 1995. It was one of several lawsuits that P&G filed over rumors alleging a link between the P&G logo and Satanism.

Procter & Gamble alleged that Amway Corp. distributors revived those rumors in 1995, using a voice mail system to tell thousands of customers that part of P&G's profits went to satanic cults ...

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17702748/




_Rumors began circulating as early as 1981 that Procter & Gamble’s logo — a bearded, crescent "man in the moon" looking over a field of 13 stars — was a symbol of Satanism. Credit: MSNBC._

Latest news stories on rinselbergTM ... "Eight Men Out" ... Talk Like a Pirate Day ...  St. Patrick's Day: Bet you didn't know THIS ... Red Sox fans have eyes on "Dice-K" ... "Real Men of Genius" ... "Landmark" experiment with light

----------


## rinselberg

*Plans for 50-foot tall Michael Jackson robot*

A 50-foot robotic replica of Michael Jackson is planned for the desert surrounding Las Vegas, according to reports. The self-proclaimed king of pop is currently in talks to sign a long-term concert deal in Nevada's Sin City and local businessmen claim the huge Jackson likeness is among the proposals. "It would be the first thing that anyone would see as they approached Las Vegas from that direction."

Consultant Mike Luckman of Luckman Van Pier, tells the New York Daily News, "It would be in the desert sands. Laser beams would shoot out of its eyes, so it would be the first thing people on incoming aircraft would see. Neon is wonderful, but it's old school."

Luckman's partner, designer Andre Van Pier, adds, "Michael's looked at the sketches and likes them ..."

Or as MSNBC's Countdown news anchor Keith Olbermann reported: "Run for your lives!"

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index....ael_jackson_ro


_Will you be the first to submit a correct answer for my new OptiBoard brain teaser? See Werewolf Test._

----------


## rinselberg

*Yo' Sailor . . . Are you a Type O ..?*


An Arizona woman is under arrest, accused of tying up her lover on Valentine's Day in order to drink his blood.

Police in Tempe, Ariz., said the 23-year-old woman allegedly tricked her 43-year-old victim with an offer of kinky sex.

After tying him up, police said that she pulled out a knife and cut the man on the leg. She then told him that she likes to drink blood and proceeded to drink from his leg.

The woman allegedly also made several cuts to the victim's upper body.

The victim managed to break free from his restraints and run from the bedroom.

The woman then chased him with a pickax, according to police.

Officials said the man passed out a short time later and was found covered in blood by a friend. The friend also saw the woman covered in a blanket with no apparent injuries. The man was transported to an area hospital with non-life-threatening injuries. The woman was booked into the Maricopa County Jail on suspicion of aggravated assault.

NBC 5 Dallas



 On tap at Beer Of The Day.

----------


## rinselberg

Mixed salads on al-Qaida's hit list ...




> Baqouba, Iraq. U.S. soldiers here have little trouble knowing when al-Qaida is exerting its influence in this city that was once the lush, orange-growing capital of the Mideast. Sometimes it's the _subtle_ signs - when tomatoes and cucumbers start disappearing from the markets, deemed too sexually suggestive, soldiers say, by Sunni extremists ...


U.S. News & World Report; January 7, 2007.





> American commanders cite al-Qaida's severe brand of Islam, which is so extreme that in Baqouba, al-Qaida has warned street vendors not to place tomatoes beside cucumbers because the vegetables are different genders ...


MSNBC; April 20, 2007.


And I thought I knew what "getting fresh" was ... Time to up-armor the salad bar? ... It may be worse than the Islamic extremists think: As one Internet blogger has remarked, tomatoes are self-pollinating ... Would it be OK if the asparagus volunteered to chaperon? ... Waiter, cancel that salad. Just bring me a glass of _V8_ ...





Seattle-based physicist poses a $20,000 question involving light ...

----------


## rinselberg

*Police Officer Not Punished For Marijuana Brownies
Allowed to resign after calling 911*

POSTED: 7:31 am EDT May 10, 2007
DEARBORN, Mich. -- Police commanders in Dearborn, Mich., are taking heat for not prosecuting a police officer caught spiking brownies with pot and eating them.

The Detroit Free Press reports that Cpl. Edward Sanchez was allowed to resign last year after admitting he and his wife baked brownies with marijuana he had taken from a drug suspect. The officer's troubles began with an April 2006 call to 911 where he told the operator he thought he was overdosing on marijuana. On the tape, he's heard saying, "I think we're dying. We made brownies and I think we're dead, I really do."

During the call, he asked the score of the Red Wings game that night, saying, "I just want to make sure this isn't some type of, like, hallucination that I'm having ..."

MSNBC reported that during the 911 call, the pair remarked that after eating the brownies, it seemed that "time had slowed down ... almost coming to a complete stop."

The officer's wife also confessed to a three-week cocaine binge, using cocaine that was intended for training the department's drug sniffing dogs.


When global warming hands you a melting polar ice sheet, use it to brew beer and pour yourself that ever more urgently needed cold one. "When beer starts out this cold ..." Oh, wait - that's the _Coors_ slogan. *Greenland Brewhouse* is definitely "going with the flow" ... read about it at Beer Of The Day.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

[quote=rinselberg;188611]*Police Officer Not Punished For Marijuana Brownies
Allowed to resign after calling 911*

POSTED: 7:31 am EDT May 10, 2007
DEARBORN, Mich. -- Police commanders in Dearborn, Mich., are taking heat for not prosecuting a police officer caught spiking brownies with pot and eating them.

The Detroit Free Press reports that Cpl. Edward Sanchez was allowed to resign last year after admitting he and his wife baked brownies with marijuana he had taken from a drug suspect. The officer's troubles began with an April 2006 call to 911 where he told the operator he thought he was overdosing on marijuana. On the tape, he's heard saying, "I think we're dying. We made brownies and I think we're dead, I really do."

During the call, he asked the score of the Red Wings game that night, saying, "I just want to make sure this isn't some type of, like, hallucination that I'm having ..."

MSNBC reported that during the 911 call, the pair remarked that after eating the brownies, it seemed that "time had slowed down ... almost coming to a complete stop."

The officer's wife also confessed to a three-week cocaine binge, using cocaine that was intended for training the department's drug sniffing dogs.


(Best Tommy Chong impression)
Oh, WOW man! Like, I thought that you could not OD on pot, man. Every time I tried - I just fell asleep, man.

----------


## rinselberg

*Alligator Captured Near Los Angeles Lake*
Gillian Flaccus; The Associated Press.
Friday, May 25, 2007.

LOS ANGELES -- For months, the city's most famous reptile eluded paparazzi and faithful fans who gathered at the edge of a park lake to catch a glimpse of the A-list alligator. But when "Reggie" decided to come out, the gator did it in true Hollywood style: Swarmed by fans and photographers as it sunned by the water, the reptile was whisked away with a police escort as TV helicopters gave chase and broadcast live footage of the cagey critter's freeway journey to the zoo.

The six and a half-foot alligator believed to be Reggie, who lurked in Harbor Regional Park's Lake Machado for two years, was wrestled into captivity Thursday. The wily beast became a celebrity as it eluded would-be wranglers and managed to disappear for 18 months until it recently resurfaced.


_1,001 uses for duct tape ... and counting._

Reggie was spotted on land around 3:30 PM - just as officials and wildlife experts met nearby to discuss new ways of capturing the elusive alligator.

"We were about to talk about new strategies for catching him when somebody called and said 'He's out of the lake,'" ... "So we said, 'Let's go get him!'"

*For the complete Washington Post report:*
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...052500293.html

_For more of what you most need to know, see the Laramy-K World News Forum - the optical world's most respected source for news._

----------


## rinselberg

You've heard of second-hand cigarette smoke - but what about second-hand marijuana, cocaine and even caffeine?

They're looking into this in Rome.

_You may have to be careful about when and where you inhale ..._


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18974208/

----------


## rinselberg

Japanese authorities on Okinawa have a peculiar child-abuse case to investigate - a _very_ peculiar case.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19350290




Who is this man? Find out at OptiBoard's Word Of The Day!

----------


## rinselberg

*Story of non-traditional penguin family raises ire of parents, school officials ...*


"And Tango Makes Three", published by Simon & Schuster, is ... a children's book based on a true story about two male penguins in NYC's Central Park Zoo that paired up and raised a baby penguin from a "donor egg". It tops the current American Library Association's list of books that draw the most complaints from parents and school officials. From MSNBC http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20480366 ...

*I hope they weren't smoking plankton or mainlining cod liver oil ...*



Quantum physics: Backward in time research goes forward ...

----------


## Grubendol

God forbid that true stories be presented to children *roll eyes*

----------


## drk

I'm sure the authors had the utmost fidelity to reality in their little book.  Just look at the cover and title.:hammer:

----------


## drk

> Japanese authorities on Okinawa have a peculiar child-abuse case to investigate - a _very_ peculiar case.


Rinsie, I had no idea manta rays could be so abusive and cruel to their own sons.  

I'm not sure at what level this hurts me the worst:
1.) Saddened to know that we cannot trust these animals--innocent, natural, unpolluted by human vices.  Who can we now turn to to show us the way?

2.) Saddened to have further evidence that males of every species are so violent and capable of domestic abuse.  I'm seriously considering castration being put forth as a requirement for betterment of world peace.*

*That is, after the damned Bush administration gets out of the way and we can do stem cell research and cloning.  Until then, sperm banks may be needed.

**Of course, I mean only _heterosexual_ males.  Non-breeder males would be exempt, naturally.

----------


## rinselberg

*Nepal Airlines sacrifices goats to appease "sky god"*

The Electric Paper News of Singapore
September 7, 2007



Guess what they'll be having for their in-flight meal ...
http://newpaper.asia1.com.sg/news/st...141142,00.html



rinsel's latest OptiBoard Word of the Day! lets you experience a time when popular jazz tunes went to war for the "dark side" in a rare *multimedia* presentation.

----------


## rinselberg

AP; Sept 18, 2007.
GAINESVILLE, Fla. - A university student ... was Tasered by campus police ... after loudly and repeatedly trying to ask John Kerry questions during a campus forum ...

_As Tonight Show host Jay Leno observed (more or less), Senator Kerry finally electrifies an audience. Does this mean he'll consider trying to get into the 2008 presidential race?_

----------


## rinselberg

*Bed and Beyond's new "NAZI" bedspread meets consumer resistance in India*

_Krittivas Mukherjee; Mumbai
September 30, 2007_

India's small Jewish community is up in arms over a new line of home furnishings which includes a bedspread called "NAZI" and uses the [Nazi] swastika in its promotional brochures.

The furnishings dealer says the word "NAZI" stands for New Arrival Zone of India, but local Jewish leaders say the name rings of Adolf Hitler's anti-Semitic regime.

"We will ask him to stop this nonsense," Jonathan Solomon, head of the Indian Jewish Federation said today. "We don't want Nazism to arrive in any zone in India or the world."

The "NAZI" bedspread is being sold at stores in India's financial capital Mumbai.

The new product is promoted with a brochure that displays two red [Nazi] swastikas against a black background ...

*For the complete Reuters report:*
http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599...l?from=mostpop



rinsel's latest OptiBoard Word of the Day! lets you experience a time when popular jazz tunes went to war for the "dark side" in a rare *multimedia* presentation.

----------


## k12311997

*Dog Saves Family from Fire Blamed on Cat
*
Oct 11, 2007 08:20 AM EDT 
 
GREENVILLE, Maine - Thumper, a black Labrador retriever, is getting credit for saving a Greenville man when a fire swept through his home. 

Roland Cote said his wife and their 7-year-old grandson were away when the blaze started early Sunday in a converted two-story garage. He said Thumper grabbed him by the arm to wake him, leaving just enough time for him to dial 911 before fleeing the fast-moving fire.
While the dog is the hero, a cat is the bad guy in this story.
Cote said the fire marshal investigator believes the blaze was started when Princess, the family cat, tipped over a kerosene lantern. Cote says he and his pets escaped safely, but he says Princess did get her tail singed by the flames.

----------


## rinselberg

Is it the story itself ..? The comments from readers ..? Or is it the *sun* ..? The sun ..? Hmmmn. It's November ... All I can say is "Nuts!"


http://lawprofessors.typepad.com/imm...ief-in-ho.html

http://thinkprogress.org/2007/11/06/...oween-costume/

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/11/05/ice.costume/index.html

http://209.157.64.200/focus/f-news/1921608/posts

----------


## rinselberg

How would you like this dude for a neighbor? Has anyone reported this to Dr. Phil ..? He's not the first; there was this other dude: more reckless, not nearly as kinky ...

[MOVEL]More news headlines from rinselberg*™* ...[/MOVEL]

*Climate change*
Michael Crichton's global warming bunkum goes for a bruise cruise ...




*Countdown Iran*
High profile OptiBoard poster rinselberg reports on the Pentagon's latest plans ...

----------


## k12311997

*PITTSBURGH --* Polar bears at the Pittsburgh Zoo and PPG Aquarium got an unexpected visitor when a deer jumped about 20 feet into their pool. 

"One of the grounds keepers asked if we had seen the deer swim with the polar bears, said Game Caldenron, a zoo visitor. 

Surveillance video from the zoo shows the deer jumping into the pool. The animal nearly landed on a floating white block. One bear immediately dove in to check out his new pool partner. 

Officials said the deer jumped an 8-foot fence to enter the zoo and had been wandering around for a while. After jumping into the pool, the deer made a couple of laps around the pool before climbing out with both bears following close behind. 

Eventually zookeepers were able to corral the bears and deer inside. 

Although the bears did not hurt the deer, it did receive some injuries and was in shock, so it had to be euthanized. The bears were not hurt and were allowed back into their habitat shortly after the incident was over.

----------


## rinselberg

It's been one year (and one week) since Donald Rumsfeld resigned from his cabinet post as Secretary of Defense in the wake of the national midterm elections. His successor, Robert Gates, has been decidedly low-key by contrast. This brief video segment looks back at some highlights from DoD press briefings when Rummy had the floor ...

[youtube]c5P6MLiKEJI[/youtube]



From the Laramy-K Optical online forum.

----------


## rinselberg

It's a familiar story that's happened many times, but once again the U.S. Postal Service comes through ... holiday postcard delivered to relative of deceased Kansas resident ... was mailed on December 23, 1914.

Don't ask _me_ how they do it.


It's *water*, not beer, for thirsty inmates at Gitmo when OptiBoarders make the call ... "Git" the whole story here ...

----------


## rinselberg

> NEW YORK - Two men wheeled a dead man through the streets in an office chair to a check-cashing store Tuesday and tried to cash his Social Security check before being arrested on fraud charges, police said . . .


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22565251/

----------


## 1968

> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22565251/


*lol* Great "Weekend at Bernie's" pick-up!

----------


## rinselberg

An 81-year old man in Santiago, Chile was the "life of the party" when he regained consciousness as he lay in a coffin at his own wake.

His first request: a glass of water.

_Get the complete report from Yahoo, reprinted from Agence France-Presse._

----------


## k12311997

before sliced bread what did people say was the best thing?

ie: this is the best thing since sliced bread.

----------


## rinselberg

Lobster ice cream, anyone..?

http://www.benandbills.com/ic_lobster.html


I think I'll pass..

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

A Kazoo!   :D

----------


## rinselberg

[youtube]zZXSVOp9G4Q[/youtube]

A penguin at Edinburgh Zoo has been knighted by the Norwegian King's Guard. James Matthews of Sky News explains why.

----------


## rinselberg

The French may continue to buy the Nicolas Sarkozy Voodoo dolls that are on sale, but be warned: It's not "nice" to use the pins that are included to put the old Voodoo hex on the French president. So says a French appeals court..



http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,458745,00.html

----------


## rinselberg

NASA is on the lookout for its rubber ducks.

Ninety bathtub toys were hurled into a drainage hole on the Greenland ice in September - an experiment to see how melt waters find their way to the base of the ice sheet.

It was hoped the ducks would flow along subglacial channels and eventually pop out into the sea. They may still, but nothing has been seen of them so far.

"We haven't heard anything from them yet," said Nasa's Alberto Behar. "If somebody does find one, it will be a great breakthrough for us."

_For more about the U.S. space agency's effort to get its ducks in a row:_
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7780200.stm

----------


## rinselberg

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,486304,00.html


You've just experienced the perfect balance of information and entertainment.. the Great American Post**

----------


## rinselberg

FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla.   A 42-year-old man bitten by a snake in a Pembroke Pines Wal-Mart garden center is suing the company for negligence.

Jay Richitelli says he is the third Floridian in three years to be attacked in a Wal-Mart by a *pygmy rattler*. Two others were bitten in 2006 at the retailer's stores in Central Florida . . .

Richitelli says he still has respiratory problems and scars from the 2008 bite. But he's been back to Wal-Mart several times, saying their *prices are too good* to shop elsewhere.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,493248,00.html



The irony is worthy of Hitchcock, but it isn't fiction. It's the intersection of "macabre" and "reality". Are you "in"..?

----------


## rinselberg

IRS agent admits cheating on his own taxes

----------


## rinselberg

A French tourist died Tuesday after being attacked by a shark during a dive trip on Egypts Red Sea coast.

The tourist, who was in her fifties, jumped into the water for a closer look at a big fish approaching her boat, according to a French consular official.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,524557,00.html

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> A French tourist died Tuesday after being attacked by a shark during a dive trip on Egypts Red Sea coast.
> 
> The tourist, who was in her fifties, jumped into the water for a closer look at a big fish approaching her boat, according to a French consular official.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,524557,00.html



Give that lady a Darwin Award!

----------


## GAgal

When you read more of the article, they believe she may have offered the shark food :hammer::hammer:

----------


## rinselberg

*California Woman Injured After Attempting Plastic Surgery On Her Own Face
*
Updated: 8:23 am PDT July 2, 2009

DUBLIN -- An East Bay woman was recovering Wednesday following corrective surgery after she attempted to perform plastic surgery on her own face. Her doctor said the tough economy and the easy availability of supplies online has caused an uptick in the potentially disfiguring practice.

The woman, who asked that we not reveal her name is 54, a mother of three, with a career in the public eye. She said that after a visit to a plastic surgeon, she went online and bought a vial of liquid silicone for ten dollars, then injected it into her lips and cheek four weeks ago.

Insane. I can't believe I did what I did, she said. I thought I was going to be happy with the results, then the next day, my face became very inflamed, very red, swollen.

Plastic surgeon Steven Williams said the economy and the notion that plastic surgery is somehow foolproof has contributed to a recent rise in self-performed plastic surgeries.

We've noticed an uptick in people trying to do things like this at home, said Williams. And having problems, and [then] having to come in and see us.

On Wednesday, she underwent surgery to try to correct the horrifying result.


http://www.ktvu.com/news/19922727/detail.html

----------


## rinselberg

In case you missed it, one of the six Oscar Mayer "wienermobiles" crashed into a house in Wisconsin on July 17.

Still in love with Oscar Mayer wieners? Not this homeowner.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31975215...ws-weird_news/

----------


## rinselberg

How Denmark promotes tourism...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8258473.stm

----------


## rinselberg

*Houston Woman Fries and Eats Pet Goldfish After Fight With Husband*
Wednesday, September 30, 2009 

PASADENA, Texas   Authorities say a Houston-area woman who was burned up at her former common-law husband fried their pet goldfish and ate some of them.

Pasadena police say it's a civil matter and no charges will be filed. The seven goldfish were purchased together by the couple during happier times.

Police spokesman Vance Mitchell says the man reported on Saturday that the woman took the goldfish from his apartment.

Mitchell says the two argued earlier about some jewelry the man had given her but took back. She wanted the jewelry returned.

Officers who were dispatched to the woman's home arrived to find four fried goldfish on a plate. The woman said she already ate the other three.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,...est=latestnews

----------


## rinselberg

LANHAM, Md.   Police in Maryland say a driving lesson on Good Luck Road ended with a minivan crashing through an apartment wall.

It happened in Lanham, where apartment resident Robert Scriber's leg was hurt by flying debris. He says the minivan landed on top of a bed where he'd been lying minutes before.

Police say a man was teaching his friend to drive when the accident occurred just after 10 a.m. Monday.

Authorities say the driver was in the country illegally and didn't have a license. They say the man's friend didn't have a license either.

Both are charged with reckless endangerment, and the driver has also been charged with driving without a license.

_--Associated Press_

----------


## Spexvet

> LANHAM, Md.  Police in Maryland say a driving lesson on Good Luck Road ended with a minivan crashing through an apartment wall.
> 
> It happened in Lanham, where apartment resident Robert Scriber's leg was hurt by flying debris. He says the minivan landed on top of a bed where he'd been lying minutes before.
> 
> Police say a man was teaching his friend to drive when the accident occurred just after 10 a.m. Monday.
> 
> Authorities say the driver was in the country illegally and didn't have a license. They say the man's friend didn't have a license either.
> 
> Both are charged with reckless endangerment, and the driver has also been charged with driving without a license.
> ...


 No charges for being in the country illegally?

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> No charges for being in the country illegally?


Nope!  Just a fast track to citizenship, healthcare and food stamps...and a place in line to get his driver's license.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Nope!  Just a fast track to citizenship, healthcare and food stamps...and a place in line to get his driver's license.



Sources? Or just hyperbole?

http://www.fns.usda.gov/FSP/rules/Me...2/POLIMGRT.HTM

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> Sources? Or just hyperbole?
> 
> http://www.fns.usda.gov/FSP/rules/Me...2/POLIMGRT.HTM


 
Just hyperbole and sarcasm!

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Just hyperbole and sarcasm!


I know.:D

Just callin' you on it.:bbg::cheers:

----------


## rinselberg

A North Carolina pastor plans to host a Halloween event at his church to burn heretical books. At the top of the list — the Bible.

Pastor Marc Grizzard claims the King James version of the Bible is the only true word of God, and that all other versions are "satanic" and "perversions" of God's word.

On Halloween night, Grizzard and the 14 members of the Amazing Grace Baptist Church will set fire to other versions of the scripture, as well as music and books by Christian authors.



Pastor Marc Grizzard: Yearnin' for a burnin'..


“We are burning books that we believe to be Satanic,” Pastor Grizzard said.

“I believe the King James version is God’s preserved, inspired, inerrant, infallible word of God… for English-speaking people."

All other religious or Christian texts are sacreligious, the pastor insists. The list of books being burned will include works written by "a lot of different authors who we consider heretics, such as Billy Graham, Rick Warren… the list goes on and on,” Pastor Grizzard said.

Also on the pastor's list of heretical authors — Mother Teresa, according to a full list that was previously available at the Amazing Grace Baptist Church's Web site. The Church's Web site — which is no longer available — calls the event 'Burning Perversions of God's Word,' and urges parishioners to "come celebrate Halloween by burning Satan's bibles." Calls to the Amazing Grace Church were not returned Thursday. . . .

for more:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,...est=latestnews

----------


## opticianbart

> A North Carolina pastor plans to host a Halloween event at his church to burn heretical books. At the top of the list  the Bible.
> 
> Pastor Marc Grizzard claims the King James version of the Bible is the only true word of God, and that all other versions are "satanic" and "perversions" of God's word.
> 
> On Halloween night, Grizzard and the 14 members of the Amazing Grace Baptist Church will set fire to other versions of the scripture, as well as music and books by Christian authors.
> 
> 
> 
> Pastor Marc Grizzard: Yearnin' for a burnin'..
> ...


does it ever occur to people who do book burnings that when they BUY books to burn that they are helping to support the very people that write the books they don't like?

----------


## rinselberg

Pictured above: The wreckage of an Italian Lamborghini. Not just any Lamborghini, but the one that was given to the Italian police to be used as a patrol car. The car was valued at 165,000 Euros which converts to more than 248,000 US dollars.

Story:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8388128.stm

----------


## k12311997

> Pictured above: The wreckage of an Italian Lamborghini. Not just any Lamborghini, but the one that was given to the Italian police to be used as a patrol car. The car was valued at 165,000 Euros which converts to more than 248,000 US dollars.
> 
> Story:
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8388128.stm


I'm going to be sick, the officer driving should be shot.

----------


## opticianbart

Because you can get a DUI even when you're driving a horse and buggy.


http://ydr.inyork.com/ci_13946397?source=most_viewed

----------


## braheem24

> Because you can get a DUI even when you're driving a horse and buggy.


 
FEZZ went to visit Johns and got sidetracked?

----------


## optical24/7

Fezz rides a lawnmower (aka George Jones) cant be him...




:D

----------


## rinselberg

An 11-year-old Florida girl and her 15-year-old boyfriend are accused of plotting to kill the girl's mother by setting her bedroom on fire while the woman slept, Florida authorities said . . . .

Police spokeswoman Elizabeth Watts said a motive was "probably just typical teenage angst."

_Typical teenage angst?_

Hmmmn. How about that, OptiBoarders? What say you?
:hammer:


http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,...est=latestnews

----------


## rinselberg

It's a scandal over there in Northern Ireland. A scandal at that all too familiar nexus of sex and politics. The wife of a prominent politician going astray with a much younger man. But would rinselberg post just _any_ political sex scandal? Not on your life. It's the name of the woman: Mrs. Robinson! Yes, _Mrs. Robinson_ of all people! A bona fide case of life imitating art, if ever there was one. And so I had to get on the bandwagon with this and crank up the old song ... 



For the sordid details, see:
Mrs. Robinson's affair with teen rocks NIreland

----------


## rinselberg

Ah yes, the Swiss lawyer brought the case that the unfortunate lake pike was subjected to "animal cruelty" when being reeled in during a ten-minute battle with a fisherman--please remark that by the time the case went before a judge, the pike had already been cooked and eaten.

Maybe there's something odd in the water in Switzerland, judging by these two reports:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...rld_MIDDLENews

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8550028.stm

----------


## rinselberg

Iraqi reality TV show plants fake bombs in celebrities' car trunks.

Punchline: "Put him in Camp Bucca!"

*CNN Story Includes Video*

----------


## rinselberg

A 35-year old man shoots himself dead on the step's of Harvard University's Memorial Church. A story not particularly worthy of posting, except to remark that Mitchell Heisman's final journey into nihilism began five years ago, when he started working on what has literally become his suicide note--a rambling, 1900-plus pages of nihilistic thinking which he posted online under the title "suicide note":




> At the end of his note, a dense, scholarly work with 1,433 footnotes, a 20-page bibliography, and more than 1,700 references to God and 200 references to the German philosopher Friedrich Nietzsche, Heisman sums up his experiment:
> 
> Every word, every thought, and every emotion come back to one core problem: life is meaningless, he wrote. The experiment in nihilism is to seek out and expose every illusion and every myth, wherever it may lead, no matter what, even if it kills us.


"boston.com" has more:
http://www.boston.com/news/local/mas...arvard/?page=1

----------


## rinselberg

"Weekend at Bernie's" ... fans bring a coffin containing a corpse to soccer match in Columbia ... young soccer fan was playing soccer in a local park when he was gunned down.

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/0...est=latestnews

----------

